# EOI query: Subclass 189 Visa EOI query



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi

I have saved my EOI. In EOI there is only one screen to enter my work experience.
I have below queries. Please help in clarifying this.

1. There is no separate provision to enter my Australian experience. So where I can add my Australian experience and how points are calculated for that?

2. Also there is no option to mention whether the particular experience is assessed by ACS or not. My first company I worked from Apr-2005 to Sep-2008. But in ACS letter they have mentioned as below

"The following employment after April 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."

Does this mean I should add this experience with changed start date as Apr-2007 and I should not mention anything about the experience from Apr-2005 to Mar-2007. But experience letter, relieving letter everything I have it for the period starting from Apr-2005. If I enter from Apr-2005 then I will get 5 more points... what to do?

Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi taniska, 

the system uses the "country" field to determine which work periods where in Australia and which were overseas. 

The only way to exclude work experience periods from the points calculation is to tick "not relevant", so you may have to split a work period in two. Everything up to and including April 2007 is "not relevant", everything from May 2007 is "relevant". I would strongly advise against claiming the full experience because the 189 points page states: 



> Assessing authorities that have publicly available standards on their website *that we will refer to for assessing skilled employment* are: The Australian Computing Society (ACS): Migration Skills Assessment - see 'Summary of Criteria'


This means that DIBP will likely follow the ACS opinion.


----------



## Deepshikha (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi,

Is it possible that I can claim 1 year employment experience in Australia without getting it assessed from ACS in my EOI (+5 points). My previous experience (India) is assessed by ACS but not the one of here(Australia).

I do have all the documents of my work here – payslip, employment reference letter, offer letter, Income tax return, bank statement. Just the question remains – will DIAC consider experience that is not assessed by ACS (I didn’t get it done from ACS as at that time I didn’t had enough documents to prove my work experience here in australia)

Regards
DS


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible that I can claim 1 year employment experience in Australia without getting it assessed from ACS in my EOI (+5 points). My previous experience (India) is assessed by ACS but not the one of here(Australia).
> 
> ...


hi deepshika, see, if your ACS's skills assessment letter is valid, then you can claim your australian work experience by submitting all your documents as you mentioned. But, if your skills assessment letter is expired, then you must apply for skills assessment to ACS again to claim points for Australian work experience. The current ongoing work experience is cumulative on condition that your skills evaluation letter is active.


----------



## Deepshikha (Nov 19, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi deepshika, see, if your ACS's skills assessment letter is valid, then you can claim your australian work experience by submitting all your documents as you mentioned. But, if your skills assessment letter is expired, then you must apply for skills assessment to ACS again to claim points for Australian work experience. The current ongoing work experience is cumulative on condition that your skills evaluation letter is active.


Thanks for the response.

My ACS assessment letter is valid but it doesn't include my current company assessment (the Australian company). In the letter, it has assessed the work experience prior to my work exp in Australia (even though I was working with this company in australia but still I didn’t mention in the ACS application - so it is not a part of assessment).

So, this is a new company - which is not in the ACS assessment report. I am just worried maybe DIAC might not reject this experience saying that it is not assessed by any assessing authority and I cant claim anything that is not assessed. :noidea:


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Deepshikha said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> My ACS assessment letter is valid but it doesn't include my current company assessment (the Australian company). In the letter, it has assessed the work experience prior to my work exp in Australia (even though I was working with this company in australia but still I didn’t mention in the ACS application - so it is not a part of assessment).
> 
> So, this is a new company - which is not in the ACS assessment report. I am just worried maybe DIAC might not reject this experience saying that it is not assessed by any assessing authority and I cant claim anything that is not assessed. :noidea:


Trust me you are on the safe side. Now i Could see you are jumping in joy after reading this (Ha ha ha). Yes, you could get 5 extra points for this work experience if you are able to convince case officer with your strong documentation. Try to submit as many varied documents as possible in connection with current employment and am very sure that this leaves no space for CO to reject your visa. Don't worry dear, just go ahead.


----------



## Deepshikha (Nov 19, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Trust me you are on the safe side. Now i Could see you are jumping in joy after reading this (Ha ha ha). Yes, you could get 5 extra points for this work experience if you are able to convince case officer with your strong documentation. Try to submit as many varied documents as possible in connection with current employment and am very sure that this leaves no space for CO to reject your visa. Don't worry dear, just go ahead.


Thanks for the positive comments. Definitely helped me keeping my energy levels high 

I think I should go ahead without worrying as I can prove that I worked with every possible document :juggle:


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

A query in the similar lines. My ACS letter says I worked for XYZ company for 5.5 years(as below) but it doesn't give the split of location. They have just mentioned the company's base location.
But for the same company I have worked in Australia for 1.1 years. Hope I can claim that as Australian experience irrespective of my ACS letter.


Dates: 10/08 - 11/13 (5yrs 1mths)
Position:	Analyst Programmer / Technical Lead
Employer:	XXX
Country:	INDIA


----------



## manish.sandil (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi,
I have a similar query - My ACS letter says I have worked in XYZ company for 5 years, out of which I have worked 2 years in Australia, but my ACS doesnt give a split of location. It just says location as INDIA. In my EOI I have mentioned only Australian experience of 1 year and have claimed 5 points. 
I have now received invitation from DIAC. I have bank statements, Pay slips and PAYG summary to prove that I have worked here for 2 years. But I'm still worried if DIAC would reject it and ban me from applying visa.
Anyone who has been in similar situation and got their PR granted?
Please advice.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

taniska said:


> Hi
> 
> I have saved my EOI. In EOI there is only one screen to enter my work experience.
> I have below queries. Please help in clarifying this.
> ...


Hi taniska,

Can you please let me know how you proceeded with this query? And did you get a positive result? faced with a similar situation where my agent is asking me to claim the entire work experience whereas what I have read on various forums advises me not to!

I don't want to be in a situation where I claim more points and the visa gets rejected.

Any help will be really appreciated!

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I have one query. Can you please help me on this?

My ACS shows - my diploma approval as below:

*"Your Diploma in Information Technology from Maharashtra State Board of Technical Education
completed July 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in
computing."*


in my EOI I mentioned as below: I mentioned Institution Name as "MS Board of Technical Education", just to match with ACS.
But I have completed my diploma from GOVT. POLYTECHNIC. So what would be the Institution Name in EOI?

*Diploma - Diploma in Information Technology
Qualification:	Dimploma
Course: Diploma in Information Technology
Institution Name: MS Board of Technical Education*

Please help me on this.

Thanks,
ParamSG


----------

